# Steering wheel swap info



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

I am looking to swap my OEM steering wheel from my A6 with a S line steering wheel from a B5 A4. I was just wondering if there was going to be any fitment issues that anyone may know of, or if it will be a direct swap. Any info is helpful. Thank you.


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Anyone have any info or tried it..?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You'll need to get one from a 98> A4 as the early cars have a smaller spline on the column and the clock-spring for the airbag is different. Iirc the later A4 wheel should fit straight on :thumbup:


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Yeah thanks! I actually did the swap yesterday morning just haven't had time to post pics. Picked it up for $35 :thumbup:


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Like a glove:thumbup:


----------

